# Netflix



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

The content available on DOD at this time is a little underwhelming. I know it's just getting started and, hopefully, additonal content providers will be added. What are the chances that D* will partner with Netflix to offer their downloadable content to Netflix subscribers via DOD?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Can already be done with PlayOn: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=146003

Amazon VOD, Hulu and more as well.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Can already be done with PlayOn [...]
> Amazon VOD, Hulu and more as well.


Agree, but the experience might not be optimal. E.g., PlayOn PQ may be inferior to DOD, and unlike with other DOD titles, there's no trickplay available... except pause. /steve


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Can already be done with PlayOn: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=146003
> 
> Amazon VOD, Hulu and more as well.


Thanks. I downloaded the PlayOn software and installed it. I checked my HR20 menu and it was there. I watched a movie from Netflix. Worked great. The very limited functionality of the software is a drawback, but, overall, it's cool.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SD493 said:


> Thanks. I downloaded the PlayOn software and installed it. I checked my HR20 menu and it was there. I watched a movie from Netflix. Worked great. The very limited functionality of the software is a drawback, but, overall, it's cool.


Glad it worked for you. Yea, it's not as good as a built in client but it's good enough for me.


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Glad it worked for you. Yea, it's not as good as a built in client but it's good enough for me.


I think I'm going to order a Roku. The Playon software is $40 and the Roku is $99. With the Roku I'm able to rewind, skip forward, etc. as well as have access to HD content.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SD493 said:


> I think I'm going to order a Roku. The Playon software is $40 and the Roku is $99. With the Roku I'm able to rewind, skip forward, etc. as well as have access to HD content.


Sounds good. PlayOn rocks for us since it's available at every TV in the house since I have everything networked. I'm not buying a Roku box for every TV.  Plus PlayOn does a lot more then Netflix. We actually use it mostly for Hulu and CBS. I've only used it for Netflix once and that was only because finally a movie I would actually want to watch was available for streaming and I wanted to test it. Their stream selection sucks right now (for us anyway).


----------



## crasmus22 (Jan 12, 2009)

SD493 said:


> I think I'm going to order a Roku. The Playon software is $40 and the Roku is $99. With the Roku I'm able to rewind, skip forward, etc. as well as have access to HD content.


The Roku is great. But be aware that the rewind, skip, forward, etc. is not like a DVR. You will have to rebuffer the stream each time. The Roku now has Amazon VOD and reportedly is to have 10 other channels by the end of year.


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

crasmus22 said:


> The Roku is great. But be aware that the rewind, skip, forward, etc. is not like a DVR. You will have to rebuffer the stream each time. The Roku now has Amazon VOD and reportedly is to have 10 other channels by the end of year.


Good to hear. I knew the Roku and streaming video wouldn't be just like a DVR. The biggest reason for the Roku was for Netflix instant plays. I've watched a few on my computer but miss seeing them on the plasma. My Roku should arrive Thursday. I'm looking forward to a new toy. (I guess this is a little off topic for D* VOD discussion).


----------

